# The doc lounge at BSDCan 2013



## wblock@ (Apr 28, 2013)

BSDCan 2013 will be held at the University of Ottawa in May.

During the nights of the conference, the FreeBSD documentation team will be hosting a "doc lounge", similar in concept to the traditional "hacker lounge" but aimed at improving FreeBSD documentation.

We plan to commit patches, update docs, and work on things that need to be done for the print edition of the Handbook.  Anyone interested in getting a specific documentation problem fixed, or wanting to get started with the documentation tools or processes in general is encouraged to come and see us.

The doc lounge will be held each night from 18:30 to 21:00, in a series of rooms:

May 15 MRT221
May 16 UCU206
May 17 UCU301
May 18 MRT221

Hope to see you there!

(Posted in General rather than Announcements so those with questions or suggestions can post followups.)


----------



## Crest (Apr 29, 2013)

Are there any video recordings from AsiaBSDCon 2013?


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 29, 2013)

Crest said:
			
		

> Are their any video recordings from AsiaBSDCon 2013?



Check it later... have not yet uploaded  
http://www.youtube.com/user/bsdconferences/videos?view=1&flow=grid.

Anyway should be announced in http://www.freebsdnews.net/ page.


----------

